# VERY special girl born!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## luvzmybabz (May 21, 2009)

Well tonight was the night mom did great I have been sitting with mom most of the day.  Mom literally climbed 1/2 way onto my lap then started to push.  I got my wish a spotted doeling she has been taken from mom and will be bottleraised as mom is CAE + and I just found out 2 months ago. Mom di dnot even get to lick her as I wanted to be extra careful with her.  Grace Under Fire AKA gracie ............... she will have to be registered Native on Appearance.  She will have a life long home here because she was born today a very special day in my life.


----------



## helmstead (May 21, 2009)

She is beautiful!  Nice long ears and LOVE the red moonspots!  CONGRATS!


----------



## bheila (May 21, 2009)

Awwww, she's too cute


----------



## luvzmybabz (May 21, 2009)

can't wait top try to get more pics the spots are 2 different color one a brown and then dark chocolate brown.  She has 2 perfectly sematrical spots on either side of her tail almost looks like a face and the tail is the nose


----------



## Thewife (May 21, 2009)

Oh, she is just gorgeous!

I gotta ask, what breed is she and what is CAE?


----------



## barefoot okie (May 22, 2009)

She is so beautiful... What is CAE?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 22, 2009)

She is a daring! CAE?


----------



## PattiXmas (May 22, 2009)

What a beautiful spotted baby!  My friend has spotted boers!  They are very pretty!


----------



## luvzmybabz (May 22, 2009)

She is Nubian.

CAPRINE ARTHRITIS ENCEPHALITIS. This is a disease that is transferred by milk or by fluids. This means that if your doe has CAE, you cannot allow her kids to be nursed by her or even allow her to lick and clean the kids. Even sneezing can transfer the infection.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 22, 2009)

luvzmybabz said:
			
		

> She is Nubian.
> 
> CAPRINE ARTHRITIS ENCEPHALITIS. This is a disease that is transferred by milk or by fluids. This means that if your doe has CAE, you cannot allow her kids to be nursed by her or even allow her to lick and clean the kids. Even sneezing can transfer the infection.


Sorry to hear that. Thankfully, you found out before she kidded! Will you be breeding her back, now that you know?


----------



## lilhill (May 22, 2009)

She's a gorgeous doeling.  Congratulations!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 22, 2009)

she is 1 cute lil goatie.


----------



## Chirpy (May 22, 2009)

She is beautiful!   Love those long ears and her spots.


----------



## luvzmybabz (May 22, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> luvzmybabz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will not be breeding her as far as I know, if I do end up breeding her it will be by AI.  The milk is fine for humans so I plan to keep her in milk as long as possible.


----------



## pattyjean73 (May 23, 2009)

She is such a cutie!  I love those spotted nubians.  Congrats.

BTW... I didn't see it mentioned but why was it a special day?


----------



## luvzmybabz (May 23, 2009)

pattyjean73 said:
			
		

> She is such a cutie!  I love those spotted nubians.  Congrats.
> 
> BTW... I didn't see it mentioned but why was it a special day?


It was the anniversaty of my great grandmothers death, and it would have been my daugther's 10th birthday, she passed away just over 7 years ago and usually I am a nutcase for 3 weeks around this time, but had so much happening this year, I knew I could not laspe into the dulldrums.  I got a special gift that reminds me of happy things on a day that is usually very said for me.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 23, 2009)

luvzmybabz said:
			
		

> pattyjean73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that.  I had the same problem with the anniversary of my grandma's death. I've been able to get through it better since the birth of my youngest but, it was 17 years of a tough stretch right after Christmas.


----------



## abluechipstock (May 23, 2009)

awesome looking baby, love that color!


----------



## pattyjean73 (May 23, 2009)

Good deal.  I'm glad the day can finally bring you good memories to think about.  She is a lovely little girl.


----------



## miron28 (May 23, 2009)

she is beautiful!!!


----------



## goatkeeper (Jun 10, 2009)

Aww... she's so dear!!!


----------



## mully (Jun 10, 2009)

Toooo CUTE !! Good luck with her as she has nice markings. Post pix as she grows


----------



## RedStickLA (Jun 10, 2009)

Very Pretty Baby!

Mitzi


----------

